# Ready To Sub. Central Mass.



## DeereFarmer (Dec 12, 2005)

If anyone needs a sub or someone to do a few drives that they can't do here in central Mass let me know. I'm looking for some work, about as much as I can possibly get. I'm 100% reliabe, have a very clean record, and ready to work 24 hours a day. I have an '02 GMC 2500HD and a Fisher 8' that is in tip top shape and ready for work.


----------



## Gicon (Oct 1, 2005)

PM me with what you need an hour and what your availability is. I might be able to put you on this winter.


----------



## DeereFarmer (Dec 12, 2005)

PM sent. Thanks Gicon.


----------



## DeereFarmer (Dec 12, 2005)

Bump it up


----------



## DeereFarmer (Dec 12, 2005)

Back up to the top.


----------



## FRANLANDRY (Sep 12, 2005)

*Driver*

What are you lookin for an hr and how far are you willing to drive


----------



## DeereFarmer (Dec 12, 2005)

$$$$ per hour is up to. I'm not looking to make a lot, basically just fill up some time inbetween what I have now. As far as distance probably about a half hour tops depending on how much work there is. PM me with any ideas you have FRANLANDRY.


----------



## z71plowguy (Oct 2, 2007)

not to take any work away from you but same hear send pms if anyone needs me thanks


----------



## DeereFarmer (Dec 12, 2005)

Want some tires? lol


----------



## Bolt-1 (Sep 21, 2008)

Ok guys here's the scoop. I wanted to install a plow on my truck this year, but, i couldn't get enuff cash together to do so. If any of you have a setup that will fit my 04 F-350 SD. It would be used obviously for your work first. and if ok to be used for any work I can pick up. You would obviously retain a portion of the receipts.for that work. Im not a kid just looking for some quick cash. I would be available pretty much 24/7 for plowing this season. I do have experience with other peoples equip. I have a clean driving record and reliable. If anyone would be interested in this let me know. If its not possible. I'm looking to drive for someone in central Mass.

Thanks,
Matt


----------



## DeereFarmer (Dec 12, 2005)

THIS IS MY THREAD!!!!! LOL.


Trolls lol


----------



## z71plowguy (Oct 2, 2007)

lol dont need tires just driveways and parking lots to plow lol nice talkin to ya


----------



## DeereFarmer (Dec 12, 2005)

Well if you get too many drives I'll trade you some tires for them.


----------



## Bolt-1 (Sep 21, 2008)

well the frame is on, electrical tommorow. I'll be ready for the snow. I'm ready to sub in central mass.


----------

